# CLSranch's journal of the growing mini farm



## CLSranch (Feb 10, 2017)

It seems on here that nobody talks except on "the blogs" I mean journal so here goes.
I've looked for recent threads on anything I do or may do and it's been un responded to for years.
I appreciate all the help and info I will fill the 2 page application of questions out later.lol


----------



## CLSranch (Feb 10, 2017)

I've been around a farm/ranch my whole life. When not gone on the road like the last decade+. Just down sized to a little bitty 3 acres with neighbors all around. 8 miles to hit pavement though. Down sizing was done because the land lord wanted to move back home instead of sell to me. You could see a couple of neighbors if you moved around and looked for them and the leaves were gone. I currently have Quarter Horses, Zebu cattle (mini brahma) goats, and a yard full of chickens.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Feb 10, 2017)

Well, I don't have a problem talking on any Thread, as long as I feel I can contribute to the topic of discussion. Which, unfortunately, I don't feel like a contributor very much, so I just read for information, so that one day I just might be a contributor.
NE Oklahoma sounds like the Tulsa vacinity, I've been up and down I44 quite a bit jamming gears. PowWowed and danced in Tahlequah many times, so I'm familiar with that part of the state.
About the "Old Threads", there have been some that I have read and posted on and it seems there are still people monitoring them, because it has been responded to. However, some have not...probably because after reading a bit more, it was answered in several other threads.
It does sound like ya have many things happening on your 3acres there. I've never heard of or seen a Zebu cow, glad for your brief description. What breed of goats and chickens do ya have?
We have pygmy and pygmy cross goats, golden laced wyandotte chickens, khaki campbell ducks, rouen ducks, and a couple of cats.
I was raised in a farming family, but being the youngest of the bunch, I came along after the farming was left behind, so I am really getting started with our Adventure here, as time winds down for me in this life. Some pics would be a really nice additive here.
I'll be interested in keeping up with your developments on your place. Oh, and with a journal, more will jump in the open discussions, because most anything is not off-topic.


----------



## CLSranch (Feb 10, 2017)

I have Nubian and alpine (plus one may be a kinder) does and had a Boer billy. Will either get another or keep one my half boer kids and get rid of the mother. Mostly free range cross breed chickens. What lives is what I keep. I also have a chicken tractor of my Dark Cornish that I will use for selective breeding. Eat the roo's throw the extra hens out with the free range. Going to build another tractor for my Spangled Cornish bantams. Need $$$ to pay for all those hinges and hardware. You can see the Zebu in my avatar. He's about 3 ft tall.


----------



## CLSranch (Feb 10, 2017)

Also wanting to get into bee's. Mostly making use of and expanding the hive I have behind the house in a tree.
And I garden a lot. Funny I may work 12 hr days for weeks come home and work 16's to get it tilled up before I leave again. When off for an extended period of time I get lazy and kinda why I'm on here now not out building something.


----------



## CLSranch (Feb 10, 2017)

More random info. Recently married to DW and we have the 1st one in the oven.
I currently have and will probably always have a heeler. Currently a Calie a blue heeler.
I also enjoy outdoor cooking. Built a cinder block pit in the back yard big enough for a 200lb pig and a few chickens or a whole goat etc... thinking about building a smoke house as well.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Feb 10, 2017)

Congrats on your 'bun in the oven'!


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Feb 10, 2017)

I understand that, for sure. I hate to admit it, but I couldn't make out the avatar until ya said something...it was then I realized it was sideways... 
My 2 wethers are pygmy/boer crosses....one is my avatar and he is 66% boer. The other is 66% pygmy. I've only been around RIR and GLW chickens. My mom wouldn't have anything but RIR, but we wanted something different. I'm working on some fencing and once it is done them and the ducks will be free range, more or less inside the fence. We have stray dogs and predator problems here so, Free Range has to be somewhat controlled.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Feb 10, 2017)

Congradulations on the "Little One" coming!!...sure hope it all goes smoothly for you two. 
That spit sounds like a wonderful thing and a smokehouse would certainly be good for producing your own meat, too. Ya gotta have a large group to feed to cook a 250lb pig...


----------



## CLSranch (Feb 10, 2017)

My Free range  are old hens and a RIR roo. So all of last years that made it are half RIR. A lot half Cornish Half RIR.
I did a practice 80lb pig before the wedding and a 120lb pig and 4 bantam Cornish cockerels and some deer meat for the wedding. I figure I don't have to go over 80 lbs to use it. Such as a whether or 2 a year with some chickens and horseshoes while waiting on the food to smoke.



frustratedearthmother said:


> Congrats on your 'bun in the oven'!



  Thanks Earthmother.


----------



## CLSranch (Feb 10, 2017)

I have the RIR roo because he's the only out of that round that lived through the predators a couple of years ago. I trap a lot and never leave the yard.


----------



## Latestarter (Feb 10, 2017)

Most of the "regulars" have journals and we all comment back and forth on them. Then there's the occasion when something "specific" comes up that rates its own thread... you know, an emergency, or something similar. Newcomers who have issues routinely start new threads with their issue, and once the issue is done, the thread "dies" and becomes "historical". That's why the journals are the primary threads that are continuously ongoing. Welcome to the group of "journalists"   Congrats on the DW and expected child. You don't have to "answer the application"... That's really more of a "guide". The down side to journals is much can change over the years and newcomers see hundreds of pages and it's kinda daunting to start from scratch for the history/background.


----------



## Baymule (Feb 13, 2017)

Congrats on the little one, raising a child in the country is a wonderful thing. Dirt is good for kids.


----------



## CLSranch (Feb 13, 2017)

A quote or to I like.

 In spring at the end of the day you should smell like dirt. (Mother Earth News I think???)

 The outside is good for the inside of a boy. (or kid) (Online somewhere)


----------



## NH homesteader (Feb 13, 2017)

Congrats on the future farm baby! I wouldn't raise my daughter any other way!


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Feb 13, 2017)

Well, may be why I was told to "Go Outside" and find something to do when I was growing up.......my Mom grew up farming and I always smell like Dirt...not just in the Spring either....


----------



## Baymule (Feb 13, 2017)

My normal make up is dirt.....with a smear of animal poop somewhere on my clothing....


----------



## Latestarter (Feb 13, 2017)

Ummm  that's what showers were invented for... justsayin


----------



## Bruce (Feb 15, 2017)

CntryBoy777 said:


> Well, may be why I was told to "Go Outside" and find something to do when I was growing up.......my Mom grew up farming and I always smell like Dirt...not just in the Spring either....


Either that or you were "Fred the Menace" and she wanted you out so you wouldn't break stuff in the house


----------



## CLSranch (Feb 15, 2017)

It's ok Country. I was always told to go outside too. Usually I don't care what you do, go play with stick or I'll get one and beat you with one just GET OUTSIDE.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Feb 15, 2017)

I was told I asked too many questions, and if I didn't mind I'd be picking my own switch....
I've gotten in more trouble in my life for asking questions not my temper...


----------

